# Blue Galaxy Rasbora?



## Matt Havens (5 Jul 2017)

Noticed how blue this little guy was thought it was worth sharing 
Sorry for the bad photo and bad algea  










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (5 Jul 2017)

Love him/her....


----------



## splatteredbrainz (5 Jul 2017)

They really are gorgeous fish. Vaguely reminiscent of the patterning on a rainbow trout

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## jellyfish6 (7 Jul 2017)

Looks like a Galaxy cross with this (Emerald Dwarf) http://www.tropical-fish-keeping.co...sbora-erythromicron.html#sthash.BwSH2awG.dpbs  Note the spot near the tail fin.


----------



## alto (7 Jul 2017)

jellyfish6 said:


> Galaxy cross


Possibly 
BUT look at the wild collected "aberrant form" shown in the Seriously Fish Profile

- this may be a naturally occurring cross but description terminology hints otherwise




Matt Havens said:


> worth sharing


Thanks for the pix, maybe just the photo but fish appears to be lacking body "depth" - if this is typical of the group I'd feed some sort of deworming food (metronidazole may be sufficient & definitely better tolerated than fenbendazole, both may be (more readily) available as bird dewormers, just check other ingredients)


----------



## Matt Havens (21 Aug 2017)

alto said:


> Possibly
> BUT look at the wild collected "aberrant form" shown in the Seriously Fish Profile
> 
> - this may be a naturally occurring cross but description terminology hints otherwise
> ...


Thanks alto, since I bought them this particular one although I did not notice the colour at the beginning I have always thought it was a ' longer and leaner' fish compared to the rest of the shoal.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Havens (21 Aug 2017)

splatteredbrainz said:


> They really are gorgeous fish. Vaguely reminiscent of the patterning on a rainbow trout
> 
> Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


I think this is what drew me to them in the first place. Very trouty  

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

